# Post a picture of you and your best friend!



## throughtheroses

I haven't seen a thread like this yet, and I figured it would be fun for everyone. So here we are!


*RULES*

1. Post a photograph of you and your best friend, if you're both comfortable with it.
2. Separate pictures are also acceptable.
3. For added fun, post your MBTI and/or Enneagram types!
4. Treat everyone with courtesy and respect.


I'll start off the game... Here I am (INFP 4w3) with my INTJ 5w4 best friend, @BelladonnaPoe.






​


----------



## BelladonnaPoe

@throughtheroses

I'll post a picture of me and my best friend! :laughing:


----------



## Tazzie

well I don't have permission to post a picture with one of my good human friends yet. but here one with my best furry animal I think he like an XNFP;

http://postimg.org/image/uhwn8n05n/


----------



## Kalix

Wouldn't put any of my best friends over any others, but here's one.

I'm ENFJ, him? ISFP... I think.


----------



## with water

BelladonnaPoe said:


> @throughtheroses
> 
> I'll post a picture of me and my best friend! :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 534370


The girl on the left is a little... let's say "homely".



throughtheroses said:


> I haven't seen a thread like this yet, and I figured it would be fun for everyone. So here we are!
> 
> 
> *RULES*
> 
> 1. Post a photograph of you and your best friend, if you're both comfortable with it.
> 2. Separate pictures are also acceptable.
> 3. For added fun, post your MBTI and/or Enneagram types!
> 4. Treat everyone with courtesy and respect.
> 
> 
> I'll start off the game... Here I am (INFP 4w3) with my INTJ 5w4 best friend, @BelladonnaPoe.
> 
> View attachment 534242​


The girl on the left is kind of cute.


----------



## throughtheroses

with water said:


> The girl on the left is a little... let's say "homely"... The girl on the left is kind of cute.


Your opinion on others' looks is not wanted here. You can go to the "hot or not" thread for that. 

Also, the girl on the left in _both_ pictures is *ME*, so congratulations on not recognizing the same two faces when you see them. Also, way to be a massive jerk for no reason. Please take your terrible opinions elsewhere.

Care to post a picture of yourself and a friend so I can unnecessarily evaluate it? Maybe then you'd actually be on topic.


----------



## with water

throughtheroses said:


> Also, the girl on the left in _both_ pictures is *ME*, so congratulations on not recognizing the same two faces when you see them.


That was the joke. lol


----------



## 382554




----------



## katemess

Me with my best friends.


----------



## 382554

katemess said:


> Me with my best friends.


Adorable! I want to be best friends with them too!


----------



## katemess

EarthSong said:


> Adorable! I want to be best friends with them too!


Wombats are forever the underrated Australian animal.


----------



## 382554

They are adorable. I love Koala's too. Heck, I love all critters. More than most people, actually. No offense intended.


----------



## throughtheroses

with water said:


> That was the joke. lol


It's not funny and I don't care what your pathetic reasoning was. It was still uncalled for. _"lol"_

Now please (a) leave, or (b) stay on topic. Thank you.


----------



## with water

throughtheroses said:


> It's not funny and I don't care what your pathetic reasoning was. It was still uncalled for. _"lol"_
> 
> Now please (a) leave, or (b) stay on topic. Thank you.


Whatever. You don't get to use words like pathetic and order me around just because your sense of humor is lacking and you can't tell when someone is being obviously facetious.


----------



## BelladonnaPoe

@with water
Entirely unnecessary. I will politely ask you to not say things about my best friend like that. I understand that you were making a joke, but its not funny. Its hurtful and, as stated earlier, _unnecessary_. So kindly fuck off, thank you.
--------------------------------------------------------

On another note, I love all the pictures of people with their pets! They're so cute!


----------



## throughtheroses

with water said:


> Whatever. You don't get to use words like pathetic and order me around just because your sense of humor is lacking and you can't tell when someone is being obviously facetious.


Well, excuse me for taking it personally when someone insults my appearance for no reason. Sorry, but you're the jerk here. 

Now, can we stop this tedious argument? You were in the wrong. Deal with it.


----------



## with water

throughtheroses said:


> Well, excuse me for taking it personally when someone insults my appearance for no reason. Sorry, but you're the jerk here.
> 
> Now, can we stop this tedious argument? You were in the wrong. Deal with it.


You were called cute in the same post as well. You're cherrypicking parts to be offended about. You're the only one between the two of us showing any malice here.

You don't get to tell me to drop it and in the very next sentence tell me that I'm wrong. lol I hope I don't have to explain why or how that is petty.


----------



## throughtheroses

@with water

Are you going to actually contribute to the topic at hand? I shouldn't have to explain to you that you should actually follow the rules of threads you're posting on. Also, have fun on my ignore list. Goodbye!


----------



## with water

Since I'm sure you'll somehow end up reading this away, yes, if you continually prompt me in one way or another, then yes, I will respond. When you say things such as "I will politely ask you" and in the same breath say "fuck off", a sudden respect for the rules of the thread that only applies to me isn't very compelling.


----------



## 382554

Well alrighty then!

Moving on.....

The pic I posted of me and my dog is done with Paint Shop Pro. My dog died and I still grieve for her. During one of my depressed modes of bawling my head off, I made the pic, of her and me staring into the night with her tennis ball next to her.
Makes me tear up just thinking about it. 

I don't have a pic of me and her together, otherwise. So I posted that one.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

huhh said:


> View attachment 564986
> 
> 
> I think we where 17, and i know we where wasted


The guy on the right looks like he's having a lot of fun.


----------



## huhh

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> The guy on the right looks like he's having a lot of fun.


We found a pair of sexual offender-glasses which he's rocking


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

huhh said:


> We found a pair of sexual offender-glasses which he's rocking


Is he still wearing them? Please say yes.


----------



## huhh

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Is he still wearing them? Please say yes.


Yes, every evening when he makes love to his wife.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

huhh said:


> Yes, every evening when he makes love to his wife.


That is not creepy at all.


----------



## huhh

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> That is not creepy at all.


No i've watched it a lot of times, nothing creepy at all about it!


----------



## lolalalah

* *




Alright, you only asked for one photograph, but I like friendship pictures a lot. And they are old photographs, from when we were young and cute.

* *














* *














* *















* *




This is us now.


* *











From left to right: entp (I call her Iron Man), intp, intj.


----------



## NipNip

lolalalah said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us now.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 565810
> 
> From left to right: entp (I call her Iron Man), intp, intj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


Aah lasting friendships are really cool, especially three-way. Also, three female NT's in one picture? Wow, once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Miss Bingley

* *













ISxP, me, ESTJ, and ISxJ


----------



## NipNip

Miss Bingley said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 565850
> 
> 
> ISxP, me, ESTJ, and ISxJ


When's your album coming out?

"Noble Midnight Crimes" by The Innocent Sinners


----------



## Miss Bingley

NipNip said:


> When's your album coming out?
> 
> "Noble Midnight Crimes" by The Innocent Sinners


I think the more accurate question is, when is our teen drama/Gossip Girl spinoff coming out? ((8/7c on the CW))


----------



## Mange

huhh said:


> View attachment 564986
> 
> 
> I think we where 17, and i know we where wasted


Is that you on the left? :0


----------



## AdroElectro

First best friend INFP, is camera shy so no photos. Second best friend INTJ, lives in another country and we've never met in person, so no photos. Third best friend ENFP, also camera shy lol.

So instead, here is some photos with a different ENFP friend. She had potential towards being a best friend, and even much much more, but sadly she doesn't like me in the same way. 


* *




First day we ever met. Our first ever conversation was about MBTI, I made her take the test right there on the beach lol.
















Super chill 


























I hate how my phone randomly rotates photos -_-


----------



## huhh

November Has Come said:


> Is that you on the left? :0


Yyupp!1

why u askin'?


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Me and my ISTP Boyfriend, he's my best friend too! I'm also an ENFP too!


----------



## MaggieMay

My best friend, Carrie, & I. She's one of my closest friends and we've known each other for almost 9 years. Every time she comes over we just eat and talk for hours and hours. She always ends up leaving around 3am lol. We can never take a normal picture :laughing:









My other two that I am close with I have not met in person but they are just as deep. @Vivid Melody that must happen in the future <3


----------



## tinyheart

I've never had that best friend I've always wanted so I would have to go with my few friends.

But all of them live far away, or I'm not that important to them...

...and my pookie is gone. Here's a photo of her:


* *




View attachment 654058




She sleeps beneath the earth now.

So here's the most available photo of myself and my snuggle buddy who keeps me warm at night. :wink:


* *




View attachment 654066


----------



## leictreon

My best friend is @Rainbowphin , miss ya!

INFP 9w8 and INFP 9w1


----------



## shameless

View attachment 660841
laughing: We were mocking my teenage daughter and her friend taking 100 pictures with this same very 'natural' 'candid' looking pose  )

Eh my types listed. 
My friend is on the left I am on the right. 

If I had to guess her type I think she is ENFP often in an ESTJ shadow mode. She's hard because she is overall healthy and does not exhibit any extreme stereotypes in either but a bit of characteristic of both types pro & cons. I would guess her enny is 9w8, 3w4, 1w2

View attachment 660849

That is my ENFJ friend on the right 

She's easy to type because she is more extreme in her cognitive functions process. Would guess enny 8w9, 2w3, 1w2


----------



## WhoIsJake

OOPS. Definitely uploaded the wrong pair of pics. Although these are some of my besties.


----------

